# Bulldog Breeder



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Let them know that bulldogs have small litters and for this reason, they will need to get on a waiting list and be prepared to wait. Also, they will not be cheap.

BCA Division I

About the Bulldog Breed

http://www.bulldogclubofamerica.org/pdf/bca_health_screening_tri-fold17012014161538.pdf

Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information - I would mention that these are tests you want the parents of the litter to pass BEFORE they the litter is bred.

_*Bulldog Club of Connecticut
When
Sunday, Sep 6, 2015
Where
North Branch Park 355 Milltown Rd. Bridgewater, NJ (map)*_
Description
Judge: Robert Rodenski
Sweeps Judge: Neal Turner


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My boss has one, and I've done some research on them. They're incredibly unhealthy as a breed and can have serious issues like spina bifida that cause them to be incontinent. On top of the health testing required to breed, AI and C-section are standard practice for any bulldog litter. You'll be paying quite a bit more for a well bred bulldog than a golden. There's been a problem lately with unscrupulous breeders selling fad colors like "blue." It's really a dilute grey which is not accepted by the parents club, and not part of the standard but the AKC does register them. The daily grooming of a bulldog consists of washing their skin folds so that they don't get yeast infections. It's really not an easy dog. They're smart but they're also very stubborn and difficult to train.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you both. I completely forgot about this thread until now:doh: but I'll be sure to tell her. I already told her that they're expensive so I hope she took my warning. 

Nolefan, thank you for those links, I'll tell her to check them out! Thank you both so much


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Do they want a Bulldog or one of the varieties? I've known some great American Bulldogs, although they can be high energy. French Bulldogs might be hard to find as well, thanks to Modern Family.

Sounds like they're looking for a no mess, low energy puppy? Ahem...good luck with that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

They want a bulldog. I told her no puppy, regardless of breed, is going to be low-mess and low maintenence. She understood that part


----------

